# Baby Boy Club



## 321mummy2b

Hey, found out I am having a little boy due on 24th November, thought I would set a new group with dates our little boys are due and somewhere to talk about where to get nice boy clothes, prams nursery things etc...

So ill start it all off.. post your dates and ill try to keep it up to date ...

*Birth Announcements*

*July 21st*
Purple_Socks:blue: (Kian)
*July 23rd*
Saxogirl:blue: (Alexander James)

*August 3rd*
Hopedance:blue: (Samuel) - 3lb 4oz 
*August 9th*
Donna35:blue: (Jason John) 
*August 10th*
Millymolly:blue: (Noah) - 3lb 3oz
*August 13th*
Marg_27:blue: (Jack) - 3weeks 1 day prem, 4lb10oz!
*August 19th*
Marleysgirl:blue: (Andrew) - 11 weeks prem, 1lb6oz!

*September 3rd*
Rubyrose:blue: (Archie) - 8lb 6oz
*September 6th*
Jshaw:blue: (Gavin) - 6lb
*September 7th*
Mumof42009:blue: (Aditya Krishna) 4lb 15oz
*September 8th*
Kbee:blue: (William Lennon) - 4lb 11oz
*September 12th*
Lepaskilf:blue: (Tom) 
*September 13th*
Pharrison87:blue: (Finlaye Harrison) - 8lb 5oz
*September 17th*
Faun:blue: (Billy Russell) - 10lb 8oz
*September 20th*
Sweetcheeks85:blue: (Kaiden)
Pixie M:blue: (Thomas Zachary) - 7lb 2.5oz 
*September 21st*
Ktsl123:blue: (Benjamin Michael) - 5lb 8oz
*September 22nd*
Dreamer56:blue: (Alfie) - 7lb 13.5oz
*September 23rd*
Angelmummy:blue: (Corey Jay) 
*September 24th*
jayne191284:blue: (Oliver jack Robinson) - 10lb 5oz!
*September 29th*
jacs:blue: (Evan George)

*October 1st*
xTaylorsMummy:blue: (Dexter James) -9lb 5oz
Pkbaby:blue: (Wellington)
*October 2nd*
Sam76:blue: (George James) - 6lb 8¾oz 
RebaMC:blue:&:pink: (Jasper Gabriel & Matilda Grace) 5lb 15oz & 5lb 1oz
*October 3rd*
Neon:blue: (Thomas Lawrence) 
Craftmum:blue: (Jacob) - 7lb 2.5oz
Janey09:blue: (Alfie) - 9lb 14oz!
*October 4th*
Bana:blue: (Tristan) - 8lb 3oz 
Nikki_J:blue: (Aiden James) - 9lb
Hiding:blue: (Finn) - 7lb 4oz
Jo_79:blue: (Samuel Thomas Rhys) - 8lb 1oz
*October 6th*
Florabean1981:blue: (Harry George Arthur Lees) - 6lb 9oz 
Charlottesma:blue: (?)
Gunner's Mama:blue: (Gavin James)
Lucy Lu:blue:
*October 7th*
Bailey4eva:blue: (Jake) - 8lb 7oz 
LHamil88:blue: (Jack David Hamilton) - 9lb 6oz
Peachy79:blue:
Kriskitten:blue: (Thomas Karl Michael Kiener) - 6lb 12oz
Lucilou:blue: (Hamish) - 6lb 5oz
*October 9th*
Firstalien:blue: (Finley) - 8lb12oz 
*October 10th*
honeyzx:blue: (Zano Ian Eagleton) - 6lb12oz 
*October 11th*
Dom85:blue: (Brady Luke) - 8lb 6oz 
LindaK:blue: (Zac) - 7lb 3oz
*October 13th*
Littlekitten8:blue: (James) - 6lb 13oz 
Daopdesign:blue: (Harvey Allan Mcdonald) - 6lb 2oz
SarahJayne_x:blue: (Ashton Lee Bunce) - 7lb 6oz
*October 14th*
ElaineGee:blue: (Zander Andrew Mark Crawford) - 11lb!!!
*October 15th*
Britt1986:blue: (Bryson Jeffery) - 6lb14oz
RaeRae:blue: (Jac Burton) - 10lb 13oz! 
Lyre:blue: (max) - 7lb
Pipholder:blue: (Adam Lewis Bowden) - 7lb 1oz
Cloud9mummy:blue: (Kai Alexander) - 5lb 12oz
Nanaki:blue: (Billy Clayton Head)
amandas:blue: (Luca William Saunders) - 7lb 13oz
*October 16th*
Anababe:blue: (Logan) 
jem_5500:blue: (Oliver James) - 7lb 1oz
Colsy:blue: (Monty) - 7lb 6oz
*October 17th*
Mummy~L:blue: (Bobby) - 7lb 5oz
*October 18th*
Pootle33:blue: (Cailean) - 9lb 11oz 
Samii:blue: (Maison) -7lb 11.5oz
Kiyota:blue: (Aiden Alexander Blouin) - 7lb 8.4oz
*October 20th*
 Jlosomerset:blue: (Aidyn James) - 9lb 6oz
Lexy604:blue: (Carter Alexander) 8lb 3oz
*October 21st*
NuttyJester:blue: (Thomas Edward)
Pink1981:blue: (Sidney Andrew Legg) - 6lb 10oz
*October 22nd*
Maffie:blue: (Noah ) - 7lb 9oz
*October 23rd*
Moonlight34:blue::blue::blue: (Owen Zachary, Joel Thomas, Gregory Samuel) - 1lb 14oz, 2lb 1oz, 2lb 3oz
Katieeeee:blue: Aiden Jamie Alder) - 8lb 6oz
Nickij:blue: (Jack Matthew) - 7lb 13oz
*October 24th*
Mrs029:blue: (Rory) - 8lb 4oz 
2ndtimer:blue: (Max) - 7lb 4oz
Natalie Flynn:blue: (Alfie James) - 7lb 14.5oz
*October 25th*
minicazzybee:blue: (Alexander William Brodie Curran) - 7lb 2oz 
*October 26th*
aimee_lou:blue: (Earl Francis Fleming) - 9lb 6oz 
Loopylj:blue: (Jacob James) - 8lb 8oz
*October 27th*
Polaris:blue: (Thomas Joseph) - 6lb 9oz 
Bumpty:blue: (Zack)
Abigail_71:blue: (Evan Terry) - 7lb 7oz
HarmonyBunny:blue: (Murphy) - 7lb 1oz
*October 28th*
stickybean:blue: - 6lb 14oz 
Neferet:blue: (Isaac Sirius) - 8lb 14.5oz
Reedy:blue: (Finley Christopher) 
Amberley:blue: - 9lb 1oz
*October 29th*
genkigemeni:blue: (Jack) - 6lb 12oz 
KJunkie:blue: -6lb 7oz
Xelatib:blue: (Cameron) - 6lb 14oz
Wombat:blue: (Mark)
*October 30th*
madkoi_baby:blue: (Jack)
*Halloween*
Anna1982:blue: (Lucas Anthony Smith) - 9lb 6oz 
MeggieMoo88:blue: (Oscar) - 9lb 2oz

*November 3rd*
Helz81:blue: (Ethan Lewis) - 8lb 15.5oz

*Birth Announcements - waiting for dates*

*Due Dates*

*October*

*30th*
evakim:blue: (Hayden)

*November*

*4th*
xkirstyx:blue: (Jack)
NmcDs:blue: (Aidan Dominic Patrick Shannon) (middle-name after his daddy)
*6th*
Char23:blue: (Freddie)
*7th*
ttcno3:blue: (Charlie Mark)
Lozziepop:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*16th*
Nikkell77:blue: (Maybe Lennon)
*19th*
Momtoparker:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*21st*
Letia659:blue: (Lucas)
*24th*
321mummy2b:blue: (Jayden)
MommaBunni:blue: (Cole)
*25th*
genkigemini:blue: (Jack)
*27th*
DizzyMoo:blue: (Jaxon-Ted) induction 16th - 18th nov

*December*

*1st*
sw2129:blue: (Cynon)
*2nd*
lillypiesmommy:blue: (Maybe Dexter or Harvey)
Wendyk07:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*4th*
Lunaty:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*10th*
luckyno2:blue: (Jonothan)
*11th*
Christine1993:blue: (Aiden)
*12th*
soozys1902 & OH:blue: (James David)
*14th*
katie_bump:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)!
*21st*
Ashley_gee89:blue: (Kyle Anthony)
*Christmas Eve*
Moonmuffin:blue: (Zachery Logan)
*Boxing Day*
Firegirlv:blue: (Rossi)
*28th*
Mrs Muffin:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)

*January*

*11th*
MrsPlaud:blue:(No Name Yet:nope:)
*17th*
JessdueJan:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*18th*
Kimbobaloobob:blue: (Reece)
*19th*
New2bumps:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*22nd*
BecyBoo_x:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*29th*
PreggoEggo:blue: (Quintin)
*30th*
dougie:blue: (Louie)

*February*

*4th*
Beautywithin:blue: (Adam Connor)
*5th*
MissRhead:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*17th*
Katy:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*18th*
Vinnypeanut:blue: (Vinnie)
*21st*
AimeeM:blue: (Nathan)
*24th*
Teal:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*28th*
bella1988:blue: (Michael)

*March*

*18th*
girl friday:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)
*23rd*
curlykate:blue: (No Name Yet:nope:)

​


*All our thoughts go out to Mommy2Kian and her family*
:sadangel:*Baby Kaden has grown wings*:sadangel:
​


----------



## Marleysgirl

Our little lad (Andrew) is due on 3rd November :D


----------



## littlekitten8

My little man (James) is due October 19th.


----------



## Marg_27

Hey :wave: 
Our lil boy (Jack) is due on the 4th Sept xxx


----------



## faun

Our little man is due on the 18th September, great idea by the way.


----------



## loopylj

My little boy is due 22nd October xx


----------



## 321mummy2b

Has everyone decided on names? and thankyou and congratulations on all joining baby blue :) x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya

My little boy is due 15th September :happydance: xoxo


----------



## nikkell77

hi ...:D

my little man is due the 16th november .....:D:D cant wait to met him.....:D:D:D

we are having trouble agreeing on a name for him but for now we think he will be called Lennon....i love this name but my hubby isnt to sure about it but he did say the other day he is warming to it so fingers crossed i get my own way .....:L:L:L


----------



## MommaBunni

Our given due date is:November 24th and we will be welcoming our little Cole


----------



## Jellybean2009

my little boy was due 9th July but is currently overdue


----------



## lillypiesmummy

hi, our little man is due on the 2nd of december, we cant decide between Harvey or Dexter x


----------



## pharrison87

Oh no Jellybean have u been patiently waiting or trying everything under the sun to get him out!??

My little man is Due 1st september :) (no name yet :S)


----------



## madkoi_baby

We are expecting Jack on 24th October! x x x


----------



## rubyrose

Our little man Archie is due on the 29th of August! :)


----------



## Donna35

Our little boy Jason John is due on the 27th of July


----------



## Pixie M

Our boy is due 12th September. No name as yet but we're working on it!!


----------



## char23

am expectin freddie on the 6th november


----------



## Saxogirl

:hi: Was due July 12th - 1 week overdue today, just had a sweep so am hoping that might help

Still not decided on a name, and starting to panic about it lol


----------



## purple_socks

i'm expecting a baby boy any day now. I was due on the 8th so am now 11 days overdue. we've chosen the name Kian...watch this space


----------



## ttcno3

Our due date is 7th november welcome little brother for Ross-sarah and Hannah-louise. Our chosen name is Charlie mark :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## steph1505

Our little boy is due 31st of August...cant wait :D:D:D xxx


----------



## luckyno2

Please count me in, Jonathan is due 10 Dec, we cant wait


----------



## genkigemini

:flower: Our little boy Jack is due November 25th!


----------



## helz81

My baby boy Ethan is due 28th October:cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

hey
my wee man is due 4th november and he is also gonna be called jack! :D xxx


----------



## Wobbles

321mummy2b said:


> Hey, found out I am having a little boy due on 24th November, thought I would set a new group with dates our little boys are due and somewhere to talk about where to get nice boy clothes, prams nursey things etc...
> 
> So ill start it all off.. post your dates and ill try to keep it up to date ...

I have removed some of your posts from all the trimesters & the teen pregnancy section.

Forum Rules & Privacy Policy
Quote: Posting the same message more than once is not allowed. Pick the one forum that best suits the subject of your post.

Just want to make you aware of this so you do not go and repost.

Thanks :D


----------



## britt1986

My little man (Bryson) is due October 17th. :happydance:


----------



## letia659

our little Lucas is due November 21st!! :)


----------



## dom85

My little boy Brady is due on the 19th :)


----------



## MummyBurgo

Hey can I join in this??? Im expecting a boy on 3rd august.


----------



## Kim T

Our little man, Tyler is due 29th August :dance:


----------



## Lunaty

Yay i wanna join in!!!

Our little baby boy is due on the 4th of December :happydance:


----------



## 321mummy2b

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, how are all your bumps girls? And how are the early July's? let me know so I can put birth announcement on page! :) anyone have a pram yet? i think im going for a blue pram... its the Jané Carrera Aniversario Matrix Cup Travel System - Marine. I love it, it plays soothing music  then the cot I am getting is a travel cot, because me and my partner will be at his moms 5 days my moms 2 days, plus its amazing for £99.99.. its the graco(R) Contour Electra Basinette and travel cot - Dots (beige and blue) https://www.mothercare.com/Graco-Co...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44360031&mcb=core it plays spa music, vibrates to soothe baby, and had a nightlight in the cot. It has a changing station which can be taken off then it turns into a cot, which then can turn into a play pen :) its perrrrfect x (so even when i want baby in a proper cot i can still use for playpen x


----------



## lillypiesmummy

hiya, we have the mamas and papas skate in indigo denim, managed to get it in the sale which is fab! Im getting a car seat foot muff made by chunkle munkle to match so lo is nice and cosy as hes a december baby x


----------



## 321mummy2b

awwhh lovely, i like the denim one too its nicee :) im lookin for nasppies in sale now, start savin them up xx


----------



## lillypiesmummy

boots have got tripple points on at the mo and they are doing huggies change time box for half price which has nappies wipes and disposable change mats in for a fiver - https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...57&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051

i have just bought this moses basket, couldnt resist the bright colours - https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...39&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051


----------



## 321mummy2b

lillypiesmummy said:


> boots have got tripple points on at the mo and they are doing huggies change time box for half price which has nappies wipes and disposable change mats in for a fiver - https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...57&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051
> 
> i have just bought this moses basket, couldnt resist the bright colours - https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...39&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051

that moses basket is gorgeous!!! i lvoe bright colours for bub, cant stick to the baby blues pinks and beiges lmao xxx


----------



## lillypiesmummy

the large majority of boys stuff seems to be blue and white or baige (sp?). my favourite range just now is next. so far have bought these - 

https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/checkdungarees.jpghttps://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/red3piece.jpg https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/elephant3piece-1.jpg
and look at these little pram boots! they look so cosy -
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/furryboots.jpg


----------



## florabean1981

My little boy is due 9th october. :)


----------



## 321mummy2b

lillypiesmummy said:


> the large majority of boys stuff seems to be blue and white or baige (sp?). my favourite range just now is next. so far have bought these -
> 
> https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/checkdungarees.jpghttps://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/red3piece.jpg https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/elephant3piece-1.jpg
> and look at these little pram boots! they look so cosy -
> https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/furryboots.jpg

_*omg! i need to buy him them boots!! and them dungarees are gorgeous, got my little man some dungarees from asda!  love the little outfits, i will take a picture on my phone of things i have bought soon. They discontined the blue colour pram I wanted so I have bought it in 'pigment' which is red instead.. still gorgeous so happy  lol, yet to buy cot, just hope amazon still have it in by payday, they only have 2 left!*_


----------



## 321mummy2b

This is the pram I have bought...

https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51W2m08trNL._SL500_SY225_SX189_PImothercare27percentoff,BottomRight,-1,-1_SX189_SY225_.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.realbabyguide.co.uk/pushchair_jane.html&usg=__y_zkkcZJgy1yjb26kP2aEWIPLaM=&h=225&w=188&sz=10&hl=en&start=4&tbnid=uR1odN-C0FffvM:&tbnh=108&tbnw=90&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djane%2BcarrerA%2BTRAVEL%2BSYSTEM%2Bpigment%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## Mommy2Kian

My little boy is due 21st november but c-section will be perfomed around the 16th november :D xXx
:blue:


----------



## 321mummy2b

about 5 packs of these... https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5051863372389?https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5051863793221?https://https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5051863352329?https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5051863405704?https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5051863305882?


----------



## 321mummy2b

*i wish i would justify the price so much!! Maybe a time when we go out for a family meal jayden can get glamed up in the trendy Baby K range at Mothercare...

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41J7bKDPb0L._SX315_SY375_.jpg £18-20
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31MGooqFs4L._SX315_SY375_.jpg£10-11
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/4135wSWbECL._SX315_SY375_.jpg£12-13
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ivsP8bAjL._SX315_SY375_.jpg£16*


----------



## littlekitten8

We have bought the Mothercare My3 in black.


----------



## sweetcheeks85

We ve bought the quinny buzz in storm, didnt think it was possible to fall in love with a pram :haha:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Just saw this on asda's website think its really cute :cloud9: Already have loads of their tigger range but need to go buy this too :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







tigger romper.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DizzyMoo

Add me please hun , my boy " bobby " is due 27th november.


----------



## MrsPlaud

We just found out were having another beautiful boy on January 11th, 2010!!!


----------



## charlottesma

Little boy due on the 24th October


----------



## Marg_27

hey every1...how r u and the blue bumps doin today??


----------



## 321mummy2b

Im good thankyou Marg_26, just come back from work, how are you, 34 weeks! not long left eh xxx


----------



## Marg_27

Im ok thanx...yh 6 wks til my due date, if I make it that far!! Been in slow labour for 3 weeks :(


----------



## 321mummy2b

Marg_27 said:


> Im ok thanx...yh 6 wks til my due date, if I make it that far!! Been in slow labour for 3 weeks :(

awww! poor you, well at least you know bub will be there soon! All the best x


----------



## Lozziepop

Hi girls!

Our little boy is due on the 7th November :baby:

This is such a lovely idea!

I have noticed that Asda do some lovely little boy outfits! and even though they are cheap they don't look it, if you know what I mean! :thumbup:


----------



## cazza1982

My due date is 26th August where I will be meeting my little man Charlie

x


----------



## Saxogirl

Finally had our little boy - 11 days late but he's beautiful!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## katie_bump

Hi Everyone :hi:

My little boys due on the 14th December, It seems so far away! :wacko:

x


----------



## littlekitten8

Congrats saxogirl!


----------



## lindak

COngrats saxogirl !!

My little boy is due 29th october !!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Afternoon blue bump brigade , how are we all? xx

Bobby's been disco dancing in my belly last night & seem's all disco'd out this morning lol


----------



## MrsO29

Our baby boy Aiden is due on October 20th :)


----------



## 321mummy2b

Donna35 is due today, I wander how she is doing...

Hi DizzyMoo :)
awwwhh, Jayden does gamboles when I want to eat lol, he gonna be a gymnast or a footballer so far.. lol
How you doing today? I waited in all day for pram to be delivered only to find its coming tomorow :( lol at least i still got something to look forward to! xxx


----------



## katie_bump

MrsO29 said:


> Our baby boy Aiden is due on October 20th :)

Love the name Aiden! :winkwink:


----------



## 321mummy2b

*MY PRAM IS COMING TODAY!!!!!!!


can you tell im a tad over - excited , been awake since half 6 when boyfriend went to work! got a meeting later at the coucil for a young parents scheme later, hope it all goes well x hope u have a good day girls xxx*


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awwww how exciting I cant wait for my pram to come. What one did u get again I know we all spoke about prams somewhere lol. 

Ive nothing interesting planned today, 2 more shifts to work this week (wed and sun) then im off on Mat leave :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi!
Can I join here please?? My little boy is due 23rd October!!

321mummby2b - Hope your pram has come today!! What one did you go for - im still trying to decide??

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

321mummytob....did your pram come? You should post some pics hehe. Ours isnt coming til 1st September.


----------



## 321mummy2b

i will put a pic of pram up soon :), i had the jane carrera anniversio matrix - pigment. its gorgeous, its in hall atm, til i find somewhere to put it :/ aha

i have taken a picture of my 23week bump ladies....



https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad61/321mummy2b/Snapshot_20090729_12.jpg

https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad61/321mummy2b/Snapshot_20090729_13.jpg

https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad61/321mummy2b/Snapshot_20090729_14.jpg



think i hve grwn much from 18weeks.....

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs169.snc1/6331_1171093150192_1013903183_30512193_1491816_n.jpg

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs189.snc1/6331_1171093190193_1013903183_30512194_7828954_n.jpg


----------



## 321mummy2b

oh and can i just clarify i am halfway through tidying up my boyfriends dive of a room x


----------



## Donna35

321mummy2b said:


> Donna35 is due today, I wander how she is doing...
> 
> Hi DizzyMoo :)
> awwwhh, Jayden does gamboles when I want to eat lol, he gonna be a gymnast or a footballer so far.. lol
> How you doing today? I waited in all day for pram to be delivered only to find its coming tomorow :( lol at least i still got something to look forward to! xxx

no sign of my little man yet :nope:

hope everyone is doing ok 

congrats Saxogirl xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

*Hiya! Baby boy here 

Dexter James is due 03-10-09 =]*


----------



## littlekitten8

Got our nursery bedding finally. Got Green Car Blue from Mothercare. Its well cute.


----------



## dom85

littlekitten8 said:


> Got our nursery bedding finally. Got Green Car Blue from Mothercare. Its well cute.

aww, it's lovely. I fell in love with the Sleepy Farm range before I found out I was having a boy, so that's what he's got now!


----------



## littlekitten8

Dom85 - I liked that one too but OH thought it was a bit wishy washy (he is sooooo picky!) so we got Green car blue instead. Not that I'm complaining cos I love it lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hi,
is it okay if my date bes put up ? :D

22nd January :blue: not got a name for him yet though 
xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Our little blue Peanut is due on the 17th January :happydance: 

:blue:


----------



## DizzyMoo

I forgot about this thread lol Can you update me please?

I'm still due 27th but he's now called Jaxon-Ted & i'm being induced around 16-18th nov.


----------



## Wendyk07

Great thread.

My little boy is due on the 2nd December.

:hug:


----------



## NmcDs

Our baby boy is due 4th November 
Aidan Dominic Patrick Shannon is what hes going to be called (middle names after his Dad)


----------



## bailey4eva

13th October - Jake Laurence is due. Good luck to all in team blue x x


----------



## evakim

Our baby boy (Hayden) is due 30th october. :D x x x


----------



## Anababe

My little boy Logan is due 18th Oct :D xx


----------



## soozys1902

hey girls

first time ive seen this thread so thought id add

me and OH are excited to meet our little man James David on 12th December 09.

x
s


----------



## New2Bumps

Our little man is due on Jan 19th :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my little man should be here tomorrow evening/night.. going into be induced =] not due till 3rd october. 2cm dilated already so fingers X'd =]


----------



## vinnypeanut

Good luck Taylors Mummy!

My Little Man Vinni James is due Feb 18th :D xx


----------



## momtoparker

Hi. I am expecting my baby boy November 19th.


----------



## DizzyMoo

How are all our blue bumps doing? Mines disco dancing again :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Haha bless wel mines quiet alot to be honest but then i get a random kick and then dont feel anything for another hour :haha: maybe hes dreaming lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol they like keeping us on our toes eh? 
Defo noticed much more movements the last few days & much stronger i swear if he carries on i'll , i'll , i'll ...grrr i'll do bugger all *humph*


----------



## 321mummy2b

IM SORRRYYYYYY!!, i neglected the post, will do lots of updating now :) you ok? x


----------



## 321mummy2b

right does everyone think its okay if i get rid of July and August Dates? If they would like to come back to forum to post their Birth announcements I will update them, but otherwise im gonna end up with a very very long list of babys who were due quite a while ago...?let me know what you think, also if anyone knows any dates they had there babies? :)

i have 8 weeks to go today im finally 32 weeks.. this week has seemed to drag so so much aha, hoop your all well, im getting fed up now just want him out lmao xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm having a baby boy!
he is due Jan 19th 2010 
and I will be naming him Quintin


----------



## MissRhead

hi, having a boy hes due 5th febuary :) xx


----------



## faun

I had my baby boy on the 17th September he is called Billy and weighed 10lb8oz at birth!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

im having a baby boy due jan 18th :)
naming him reece


----------



## ashley_gee89

Hey! I'm due my little boy, Kyle Anthony, on 21st Dec :D


----------



## 321mummy2b

Goooood Mornin' how you all doing? xx:blue:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oops! I ment Jan 29th! silly me  can you fix it please?


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello! My little boy is due Oct 23rd :)


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi :D
My little boy is due Dec 24th, his name is Zachary Logan.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

My little boy is due on 28th December :)


----------



## 321mummy2b

**Note to self - updated up to here***



Helloo baby blue ladies, how are we all today? xx


----------



## 321mummy2b

Good Luck xTaylorsmommy:blue:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Alls sorta ok here 321mummy2b hun, bumps doing fine but the spd is really taking its toll :( 

Got roughly 6wks left til im induced ! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK !


----------



## sw2129

Hiya, im having a c-section on the 1st december, my little boy will be called Cynon xxx


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello, ladies! Hope you're all doing grand today :) .I'm relaxing on the sofa and having lots of braxton hicks (probably due to my raspberry leaf tea obsession!). Guess i can expect them more and more now anyway with the little mans arrival being so close :) !


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hey everyone :) I hadn't noticed this thread before. I'm having a little boy due on 17th Feb. Name not decided on yet. 

xx


----------



## firegirlv

Rossi is due on Boxing day !!!! A busy christmas me thinks :0)


----------



## 321mummy2b

_MommaBunni were due the same day , you got everything sorted now?x_


----------



## Beautywithin

Can you add me

Adam Conner is due 4th of feb :) 
x


----------



## teal

Can I be added? My little boy is due on the 24th February xx :flower: xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey can i join please, we are having a little man confirmed at two scans and he is called Nathan :) Due 21st Feb 10. I already have a son who is 6 called Kayden and i can say little boys are fab!


----------



## Christine1993

Baby boy Aidan due 11th December yippppeeee !


----------



## sam76

please can u add me to the list
George James - born 2 oct 09 

Thanks


----------



## AimeeM

Oh wow congrats he is gorgeous!


----------



## 321mummy2b

DizzyMoo said:


> Alls sorta ok here 321mummy2b hun, bumps doing fine but the spd is really taking its toll :(
> 
> Got roughly 6wks left til im induced ! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK !



awwwhh *lots of :hug:*,
exciting though, good luckk =D xx


----------



## 321mummy2b

<3


----------



## 321mummy2b

*bump :d*


----------



## teal

I keep forgetting about this thread. I hope everyone is keeping well :flower:


----------



## curlykate

Can I be added to the list?
Our little blue bundle is due March 23rd.


----------



## girl friday

Can I be added too? Our little boy is due March 18th, haven't decided on name yet though.

Hope everyone is ok

x


----------



## dougie

Our little Louie is due on the 30th Jan :) can i join pretty please! :p


----------



## vinnypeanut

Awww my little brothers name is Loui....spelt without the E though!

Its a lush name!!
x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hi sorry to be a pain in the behind but can you change mine...sorry. We decided we dont like James so at the moment hes just Vinnie....and theres an e on the end now haha xx


----------



## 321mummy2b

*Congratulations on all the mommies who have had their little boys! Hope you and your little boys are doing well!*
:happydance: ​


----------



## bella1988

can you add me please. michael is due 28th feb x


----------



## florabean1981

In 3rd trimester section, there';s a thread I did that contains all of the babies that were either due in october or who've come early & were born in October- there are about 70 odd boys in there if you want to add them to this thread?
The link is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...those-whore-late-61-girls-79-boys-so-far.html


----------



## 321mummy2b

Bump this thread !!! :happydance::D​


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not long now 321mummy2b! :) xx


----------



## 321mummy2b

i knowww, thank god!:happydance:, although i thought he would have been here by now! aha.. but soon gonna have reflexology i think at 40 weeks so shouldnt go over too far if i don't have him before :)​


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww i wish i was having mine in december or something! im soo ready for him to come into my life and it seem more real and everything :D! stil another 9weeks4days for me! Wel i hope you dont go over too much cause i know id hate that waiting around being very uncomfy! xx


----------



## baby02/12/09

hi there
I'm due my baby boy on 2nd december!!
his name is ryan jon!
hopefully wont have to wait until then to meet him:nope:


----------



## staycutee

hi can you add me please?
due on the 21st november, Lucas Isaac
xo


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey i'm having a little man too! :happydance: Arthur George due 24/1/10. Thank you. Best of luck to all you ladies and your blue bumps :flower: xx


----------



## Rozie_1985

Can you add me please, due April 20th 2010 x


----------



## rwhite

Hi :wave: I'm due with a little boy on 17th March - hopefully to be named Oliver x


----------



## distantsun

Hi Please can you add me I'm due on the 29th March 2010.


----------



## Hazel28

i am due on the 8th March...no name as yet.


----------



## Vicyi

I'm due April 5th! x


----------



## fringe88

I'm due on the 11th March 2010


----------



## Kelz22

Im having a baby boy whos due on the 9th March 2010 :D xx


----------

